# Eois golosata



## Donde (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 6, 2021)

Lovely shot...


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 6, 2021)

Very interesting moth. Good shot.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 7, 2021)

Such a vibrant little Moth- very well caught too 


Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow! what a colorful moth. Moth's are always pimpin' it it seems.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 9, 2021)

Very nice.  Its not fair you get gorgeous coloured birds and insects.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks like a ripe banana.


----------

